# Bikes Direct



## xKEVINx (Jul 28, 2008)

The site says the bike comes 90% assembled. What isn't going to be assembled on this bad boy? (the bad boy in question being a motobecane messenger)


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

Entire front assembly.

- Front wheel not on bike
- bars not attached to stem
- stem not on fork
- front brake not on fork.


Should take you no more than 20 minutes, if you are taking your time.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

pedals, seat, and seatpost too.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

20sMotoSpirit said:


> Entire front assembly.
> 
> - Front wheel not on bike
> - bars not attached to stem
> ...


Also wheels needs to be checked for being true and brake tension.

Usally most bikes like this are rideable right out of the box. My Tomasso Augusta was. My BD Dawes arrives today.


----------

